

Doing hard things - jasonlbaptiste
http://blog.hulu.com/2009/2/18/doing-hard-things

======
drinian
In summary: Content providers are Luddite control freaks, but without their
material Hulu is nothing, so we have to be the ones to convince them
otherwise.

I wish that they had posted some contact info for the content providers who
made this decision.

